# Monday afternoon



## kc5tpy (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello.  OK! It’s not a 7 kg. brisket but I am just trying to get back in the game.  We all know the drill here:  Off with the Parson’s nose, out with the wishbone.  Hack ‘em up.  Count your fingers ( 9 or 10 more or less ).  Salt, pepper.  On to the heat and smoke and around 1 hour later ( IT 165-167 ) ya got a meal.  Most of this is going to family and friends who have been waiting for months for me to pull my head out.

We are getting some good weather now ( finally ) so let’s get out there and start smoking!

Danny













P1010114.JPG



__ kc5tpy
__ Apr 27, 2015


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 27, 2015)

Just sparking the weber up now, son's coming over for a ribeye. Sunny here too but a bitingly chill wind


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 27, 2015)

Good to see the Texan back in the Saddle!

Good looking Chicken, on my way over!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice looking birds there Danny and such a simple recipe. You must like the taste of chicken. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One question.  Do those UK birds fly and run in circles?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I can see it would make them easier to lasso.

Tom


----------



## thenegativeone (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice, can't whack a smoked chicken for a quick and easy smoke. Looks good.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks guys.  I haven't been myself lately.  Nothing on the ole Weber since Christmas day.  Trying to get things back to normal.  Head is firmly pulled out and gonna be smokin again!  Forgot how much fun I have doing it.  Yard bird was an easy way to get back in the swing.  Mix of pecan, cherry and a little oak for smoke and you are away.  I didn't use mesquite cause most of those went to family and friends.  I don't think the U.K. public is ready for full on mesquite on chicken.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

